# Favorite thing about owning a Z31



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

The title says it:
What's your favorite thing about owning a Z31?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

digi-dash........ :thumbup:


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

The price to potential horsepower ratio. (Electronic goodes like digidash and adjustable suspension come second) :thumbup:


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

1- looks good
2- Drives well
3- Comfortable
4- Can be fast when modified


last of the list- things i hate

Fixing it everyday, filling the tank up to find that it doesnt last 300 kms, Fixing it everyday... again, and trying to feed it with petrol


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

nissandrew said:


> The title says it:
> What's your favorite thing about owning a Z31?


It's easy to work on, if you're not retarded.
It's cheap as the hooker down the street, if you're not retarded.
It's as much fun to drive as the hooker down the street, if you're not retarded.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

the feeling when driving a Z, people know the name, love the stance of the car, the HUGE engine room showing waht the car is made for  my fav thing about the car is the car lol


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice reply bum 

Must agree that when ya drive a zed ya hooked. my first ride was in an NA and it must have been good, coz i bought the turbo version and an NA


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

My favorite thing about the Z31, is that most people totally don't expect it to be fast or competitive at the strip or track. I think I and a few other Z31 owners have gone out and shown that a 20 year old car can run with the newest stuff, and even with not very much money invested. People at the track always seemed amazed when I opened the hood and showed them a 99% stock engine compartment, and especially back in the early days when I told them all I had was a homemade boost controller worth about $1......

I see prices have gone up on Z31s and equipment (what little there is already) for them recently, so I think the rest of the tuner world is realizng it's potential as well. I just hope they don't price it out of reach for us people with shallow pockets.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Reading AZ-ZBUMs posts is the bestest thing about owning a Z31.

Especially the drunken ones.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

dales86t said:


> 1- looks good
> 2- Drives well
> 3- Comfortable
> 4- Can be fast when modified
> ...



I'd have to agree with Dale on both issues. They have good looks, a comfortable ride, lots of potential for mods, but I am constantly fixing stuff on my car and wondering what the next thing to be replaced will be. I love having t-tops, even though they leak.. The Z's drive pretty well, but I do prefer the way an mk2 Supra handles on these windy back roads. I also love the following that these cars have. Even though there is a decent amount of headbutting around here, there's a lot of good info to read and things to learn.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't own a Z31 but I would say it's distince lines. No other cars look like a Z31. :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Spongerider said:


> I don't own a Z31 but I would say it's distince lines. No other cars look like a Z31. :thumbup:


except an older supra* and a starion*

*this is a quick glance from like 100ft


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

I like the way it feels when I driving on a country road or following the curves on the way to the mountain. I like looking back at it after I park and I'm on my way in to the shop at work. Seems Like I can't keep my eyes off it. Don't care much for the digi dash or the expensive if not impossible to replace adj. shocks. (cost me $1200. to convert to KYG gas shocks). Its not a muscle car but I like it alot.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I have always like ZXs. These Z31s have always stood out among the cars made the same years. But the best thing about them now is they have CHEAP POTENTIAL! You can get alot of performance out of these cars for alot less then most similar cars. Although you can still sink a ton of money in one. You can still do alot of upgrading and spend alot less than you usually would, and still have a car that can compare with the newer ones, but yours may just have faded interior and more rust.  ah yeah', and... Its under 3,000lbs stock.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> Its under 3,000lbs stock.


HAHAHAHA wat are u talking about? a stock Z31 NA is like 3200lbs stock


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

my favorite things about the Z31 is the looks, the torque monster vg engine,the turbo and the reliability mines been bulletproof and runs perfectly at 218k. the first i ever remember seeing on the street and saying "wow wats that dad" was a Z31 and ive been hooked ever since. and im just like tim, when i park it i cant keep my eyes off of it.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

The info I got had it at 2,900lbs.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> The info I got had it at 2,900lbs.


my door sill plate says over 3k


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I will have to check mine.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

lol, you guys are the funny. They average between 3000 and 3300 depending on options and trim


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

And you guys really need to learn what GVWR means.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> And you guys really need to learn what GVWR means.


Gross Vehicle Weight Ratio?


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> And you guys really need to learn what GVWR means.


Lol, I was just thinking that!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> Gross Vehicle Weight Ratio?


rating.

that means. that's the most the car is designed to handle safely with passengers, fuel, car weight, luggage, etc.

It is NOT, I repeat, NOT, the weight of the car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> rating.
> 
> that means. that's the most the car is designed to handle safely with passengers, fuel, car weight, luggage, etc.
> 
> It is NOT, I repeat, NOT, the weight of the car.


oh ic......wow my teacher at school told me it was :loser: 

so where can i find the actual weight number?


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> except an older supra* and a starion*
> 
> *this is a quick glance from like 100ft


and the fb gen rx-7


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

lostmenoggin said:


> and the fb gen rx-7


 yeah that one 2


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> oh ic......wow my teacher at school told me it was :loser:
> 
> so where can i find the actual weight number?


Off a scale.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> the first i ever remember seeing on the street and saying "wow wats that dad" was a Z31 and ive been hooked ever since. and im just like tim, when i park it i cant keep my eyes off of it.


haha, Yea. Same thing here. First car I was ever interested in as a little kid (like 6ish) was a 280z. I had no idea what it was, I just knew the z's were the only cars for me.

Yea, my girlfriends gettin jealous. We'll be sitting there talking and I cant keep my eyes of the car while she just yaps away.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the zed car was the starting point for other cars that were released from japan and all were based off its looks, whilst the zed was made to look more like a corvette than anything, as it was its intention to rumble with the corvette as competiton


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

heheh' Its sort of like a small V6 Corvette. The vette was prolly' the first car I saw as a kid and went, wow'. But I have always liked the Zs as a kid. But the first Z that really caught my eye were the 240Zs with the big tires and front scoop (aka air damn). But the 300ZX was always _bad'_ lookin'. Hopefully will be glad to have one. Sorta dont know how it feels, mine doesnt run.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

oh ya and how could i forget the flip lights. not just regular flip lights, they actually look good up and down, ive never seen a car look good with flip lights up and down not even the vettes. and girls like it when you make your car wink at them lol. no other eighties car has the coolness factor of a 300zx


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

http://z31.com/articles/6/ Most of you have probably seen this, but for those who havn't its pretty interesting. All and all the Z won, and it wasn't even one of the better years of the z31s.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

The ZX won and they even were test driving the 3spd Automatic. That was an advantage for the Vette. They rated the vette higher in braking, but the ZX stopped faster. The vette had bigger rear discs, I assume thats why. You can get alot of HP & performance out of those Vettes, but I wasnt a fan of those of that body style myself.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

the ZX would have beat the vette in a race if it was the 5 speed


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Thats wut I was thinkin'. Even though the ZX won, can you really say it would win in a race if both cars were heavily modified... no... But it would be close and its a V6. I was supprised it won, but after reading I realized how close they were. Great V6 car vs a mediocre V8 in the end. But thats my somewhat of a "racer" view. They are comparible to an extent, but the farther you break it down, the more different they get. Hope to get mine up in the 300+ or so HP range and put a few vettes in my rearview mirror. :thumbup:


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Here's another one if you haven't seen it.. 300zx vs. Starion vs. Supra
http://www.celicasupra.com/media86.htm this one is pretty good


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

They tested the vette again vs the Z32 in 1990, and the margins were alot closer. In fact the Z32 had 50 more Hp. Seems to me Nissan has lost sight of chasing down the corvette in recent years. Thats too bad, I'd really like to see a Z car that could compete with the C6.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

It just doesnt have the big powerplant like a Vette. But it does have turbo and everything else. Plus may have a small advantatge in size and weight. I dunno' about this new Vette though.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

hondakillerZX said:


> oh ya and how could i forget the flip lights. not just regular flip lights, they actually look good up and down, ive never seen a car look good with flip lights up and down not even the vettes. and girls like it when you make your car wink at them lol. no other eighties car has the coolness factor of a 300zx


making the car wink is ALOT, i say ALOT of fun lol ... im going to break mine soon, i need to adjust them because one starts to close slightly ahead than the other hahahaha


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I'd really like to see a Z car that could compete with the C6.


Isn't the new '07 Z supposed to be for the Ferrari buyers and be a real sports car?..or somethin' like that?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i doubt it dude the Z's allways been about afordability so I dont think there will ever be a ferari priced Z


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

search for the nismo models, im pretty sure nismo were doing a special edition model


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> It just doesnt have the big powerplant like a Vette. But it does have turbo and everything else. Plus may have a small advantatge in size and weight. I dunno' about this new Vette though.


Big powerplant does not necessarily mean big power.... The LS2 may be a nasty motor, but really its nothing the VG30ET couldn't do even before internal upgrades. And the VG30 is a torque motor as well. Meaning torque will exceed Horsepower til well into the 500s.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Big powerplant does not necessarily mean big power.... The LS2 may be a nasty motor, but really its nothing the VG30ET couldn't do even before internal upgrades. And the VG30 is a torque motor as well. Meaning torque will exceed Horsepower til well into the 500s.....


Actually there is no comparing the LS2 to the VG30ET. In every category the LS2 is far better. Mod for Mod the LS2 will make more power, and the motor makes twice the amount of power the VG30ET does stock. Sure the VG30ET can make what the LS2 does stock on the stock bottom end, but the LS2 will make more power on the stock bottom end than a VG30ET will. Also the LS2 is a V8 and it is no where short of torque or horsepower (the VG30ET runs out of breathe up top where the LS2 does not).


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

nicely put.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Actually there is no comparing the LS2 to the VG30ET. In every category the LS2 is far better. Mod for Mod the LS2 will make more power, and the motor makes twice the amount of power the VG30ET does stock. Sure the VG30ET can make what the LS2 does stock on the stock bottom end, but the LS2 will make more power on the stock bottom end than a VG30ET will. Also the LS2 is a V8 and it is no where short of torque or horsepower (the VG30ET runs out of breathe up top where the LS2 does not).


Sure, it's 20 years newer, so I'd be surprised if it wasn't better, stock for stock. But it's not so much better that the VG30ET couldn't keep up with it, and for a lot less money. The stock LS2 costs about $10,000 in crate engine form, you'd be hard pressed to get a VG30ET past that point even with the word "forged" used a lot in the parts list..... 

I dunno where you get the VG30ET runs out of breath on top. I never came across that problem once. Certainly not at 15 psi. In fact I was hard pressed to keep it off the fuel cut end of the revs, once the boost kicked in. I could see that engine doing 7000-7500 rpm with _ease_.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Sure, it's 20 years newer, so I'd be surprised if it wasn't better, stock for stock. But it's not so much better that the VG30ET couldn't keep up with it, and for a lot less money. The stock LS2 costs about $10,000 in crate engine form, you'd be hard pressed to get a VG30ET past that point even with the word "forged" used a lot in the parts list.....
> 
> I dunno where you get the VG30ET runs out of breath on top. I never came across that problem once. Certainly not at 15 psi. In fact I was hard pressed to keep it off the fuel cut end of the revs, once the boost kicked in. I could see that engine doing 7000-7500 rpm with _ease_.


Yea, if you start taking into account what time frame they were in its another ball game. There is something to be said for 20 year older Vg30et motor to be even compairable to something as new as the LS2. The motor they had in the 'vettes in the 80's were put to shame by the vg30 and, if nissan had the desire, they could do the same for the LS2.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Im liking that better, very well put  Oh and nissan has allready put the vettes to shame, they call it the RB26DETT  one drive and your hooked, actually had a drive in an r34 GTR and i can see why i want one even though i own a r32 gtr.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

dales86t said:


> Im liking that better, very well put  Oh and nissan has allready put the vettes to shame, they call it the RB26DETT  one drive and your hooked, actually had a drive in an r34 GTR and i can see why i want one even though i own a r32 gtr.



Where do you live at?


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

dales86t said:


> Im liking that better, very well put  Oh and nissan has allready put the vettes to shame, they call it the RB26DETT  one drive and your hooked, actually had a drive in an r34 GTR and i can see why i want one even though i own a r32 gtr.


I want a Skyline so bad it hurts :balls:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Sure, it's 20 years newer, so I'd be surprised if it wasn't better, stock for stock. But it's not so much better that the VG30ET couldn't keep up with it, and for a lot less money. The stock LS2 costs about $10,000 in crate engine form, you'd be hard pressed to get a VG30ET past that point even with the word "forged" used a lot in the parts list.....


Don't bring price into it. Stock for stock you can not compare a VG30ET to an LS2. Yes Vette's in the 80s sucked, but today they are better than any Z ever made. The LS2 is leaps and bounds beyond the VG30ET, and there is no comparison that can be made.



Zen31ZR said:


> I dunno where you get the VG30ET runs out of breath on top. I never came across that problem once. Certainly not at 15 psi. In fact I was hard pressed to keep it off the fuel cut end of the revs, once the boost kicked in. I could see that engine doing 7000-7500 rpm with _ease_.


Look at all the dyno graphs; the intake set-up and the heads do not flow well enough up top. Yeah re-doing the plenum and re-working the heads fixes most of that, but in stock form and with stock heads/intake system the VG30ET does not make power up top. 



As for the RB26DETT and the Skyline; stop living in a fantasy. C6 Z06>R34 Skyline.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Im in australia.

jamesZ- guess youve never driven an r34 GTR before? Corvettes were never built to handle despite what anyone says. Sure the new one has more grunt than anyone could poke a stick at, but a skyline with 206 kws standard form (underrated) that does the quater mile in 12.1 seconds, now thats an acheivement.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Don't bring price into it. Why not. All the big V8s are overpriced now.Stock for stock you can not compare a VG30ET to an LS2. I am and I will.  Yes Vette's in the 80s sucked, but today they are better than any Z ever made. Still can't compare to a Z32 TT. The LS2 is leaps and bounds beyond the VG30ET, and there is no comparison that can be made.The only one that matters, MONEY. Take the money the stock LS2 costs and throw that into a VG30ET and you'll have a serious monster.
> 
> Look at all the dyno graphs; the intake set-up and the heads do not flow well enough up top. Yeah re-doing the plenum and re-working the heads fixes most of that, but in stock form and with stock heads/intake system the VG30ET does not make power up top. You never rode in my car. I can and will refute that. Dyno and whatever graph all you like, my car still pulled like holy heck above 5500 rpm.
> 
> ...


 :hal:


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Sooo...what's your favorite thing about owning a Z31? 
No, it's cool. This thread can get off topic if you guys want...I don't really care!


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

nissandrew said:


> Sooo...what's your favorite thing about owning a Z31?
> No, it's cool. This thread can get off topic if you guys want...I don't really care!


Maybe thats my favorite thing about owning a z31. The forums and how ridiculously off topic they get :thumbup:


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I think the Z31 is a great car especially once modified, especially because if you want to you can modify it inexpensively. But if you want to start comparing Vettes, you must include the 1969 Corvette's that came with a fiberglass body and an L71 (427ci) motor that was 435hp stock off of the show room floor. Now what happened between 1970's to 1980's? I dunno, but the Vette some how dropped in performance. It went backwards. Though a little wider & little better suspension it was a far cry from the earlier Vettes. It a shame when a stock 69' Vette can wipe the floor with just about any other stock car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> I think the Z31 is a great car especially once modified, especially because if you want to you can modify it inexpensively. But if you want to start comparing Vettes, you must include the 1969 Corvette's that came with a fiberglass body and an L71 (427ci) motor that was 435hp stock off of the show room floor. Now what happened between 1970's to 1980's? I dunno, but the Vette some how dropped in performance. It went backwards. Though a little wider & little better suspension it was a far cry from the earlier Vettes. It a shame when a stock 69' Vette can wipe the floor with just about any other stock car.


Pretty sure even a stock Z31 could beat a Vette from '69. A hint for you: corners. Especially with 427 cubes of torque and weedy bias ply tires, straight lines was about the Corvettes only option. Pick a track with a lot of curves and you should be able to beat one no problem.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

MrFurious said:


> Now what happened between 1970's to 1980's? I dunno, but the Vette some how dropped in performance. It went backwards.


It was the big energy crises of the 70's. I remember my parents waiting in long lines, block long trying to get gas on odd and even days. I agree, those vetts in the 60's and early 70's were sweet!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

dales86t said:


> Corvettes were never built to handle despite what anyone says.


I'm sorry but your wrong. If you think the C5 and C6s were never built to handle well then your just an idiot. I'm guessing you have never driven a C5 or newer Vette. 

And Zen the C6 Z06 will COMPLETELY outperform an R34 Skyline. Also the C5 and C6 are better then the Z32 TT, in power, handling, weight, and chasis.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Now what happened between 1970's to 1980's? I dunno, but the Vette some how dropped in performance.


Unleaded gas and emissions...


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Pretty sure even a stock Z31 could beat a Vette from '69. A hint for you: corners. Especially with 427 cubes of torque and weedy bias ply tires, straight lines was about the Corvettes only option. Pick a track with a lot of curves and you should be able to beat one no problem.


no way... the Z31 may have a small advantage in the corners, maby... remember we are talking about a car with a fiber glass body... brakes are prolly' better though... but what ever small advantages the Z31 has will be made up for in HP by the Vette. Only if the tires were just some of the most awfull tires on earth would the Z31 be able to win. Then so what, change the tires.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> But if you want to start comparing Vettes, you must include the 1969 Corvette's that came with a fiberglass body and an L71 (427ci) motor that was 435hp stock off of the show room floor. Now what happened between 1970's to 1980's? I dunno, but the Vette some how dropped in performance. It went backwards.


The L71 427 was up to '69 and was rated sae *NET* at 435hp. Then they replaced it in 1970 with the LS5 454 (390hp *NET*) So it was pretty close. However, in 1972, the numbers appeared to drop dramatically when they started rating with the sae *GROSS* meathod. That same LS5 is actually 270hp; I would guess the L71 was slightly above that.

In 1975 it dropped a little more when they only offered the L82 350 (205hp). And again it dropped to 190hp when they only offered the 350ci in '81.

Edit: It says these changes were mainly to comply with emissions. What im trying to say though is that the L71 wasnt that great. 

I'm only paraphrasing info from this site:
http://musclecarclub.com/musclecars/chevrolet-corvette/chevrolet-corvette-history-3.shtml


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I dunno about all that. I think they may be off in their thinking there. You wont lose 200hp attaching accessories. Never heard of the power rating conversion in all of the muscle car stuff that I have researched and watched my entire life. (but its possible, just figure it would be more common knowledge)) Plus he said it "lived in the upper RPMs with the cam in the 69". Its an old big liter push rod motor. Its a low end torque monster. 

Even though the Z31 has overhead cams the motor in an old Vette is over twice the size. The 454 was a 7.4L motor. Now if you modify a turbo Z31 and then modify a naturaly aspirated Vette it could be closer.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Cubes is good for one thing, torque. But those 5.0-5.7-7.3 motors had a heck of a time revving past 4000 rpm in the 80s. In the 60s we had 104+ octane at the pump and ridiculous cams and high compression engines designed to make full use of that..... In the 80s, well, there wasn't much you could do with 85-87-91 octane, besides lower compression. Not to mention a catalytic converter and smaller exhaust pipes designed to restrict the motor and improve emmissions. Vette motors even ran premium only and still couldn't do anything close to 60s Hp. The 82 Anniversary Corvette was rated at like 210 Hp as I recall. Engine Hp didn't kick back up til 1990 when the Vette was rated at 250 Hp with the TPI motor, and then the LT1 finally came around at 300 Hp. I'd say all that was due to the Z car, GM engineers got a bit embarrassed that the Z had beat their prize beast something like 6 years in a row.....


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

JAMESZ: I will scan a magazine article one day if you wish for to proove, that in a road test, pitted the r34 GTR to the C5 corvette, and the skyline wiped it up in an instant, the corvette had the straight line speed but backed up against the skylines grip and handling, failed rather disapointingly, i havent driven a c5 or c6, nor do i want too. You've never driven a skyline GTR, so i think it might be safe to gree that the corvette has stright line speed and the skyline has wonderous handling. Think EVO 8 and make it handle even better. Seriously, you need to belive me when i say that out of all the cars i have driven the R34 GTR is the best handling.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

And about 0.0000000000000000000000000002% of the US population own them...


So no one honestly cares. The Skyline is not "godly" or any of the such, quit speaking like it is.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

dales86t said:


> i say that out of all the cars i have driven the R34 GTR is the best handling.


You said the Vette can not handle, nor was it designed to. You were completely wrong. I will take a C6 Z06 up against an R34 GTR anyday. I have ridden in an R34, but I race a C5 Vette on occasion. And as you said it is the best thing you have driven; I'm going to assume you haven't driven to many higher end cars...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

damn did this thread get off topic. lol


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Argh im not even going to bother anymore. Sorry all, for taking it off topic.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

asleepz said:


> And about 0.0000000000000000000000000002% of the US population own them...
> 
> 
> So no one honestly cares. The Skyline is not "godly" or any of the such, quit speaking like it is.


Certainly would own anything on this side of the ocean. And with a few mods can run with just about anything. Sounds to me like jealousy....  The GTR _is_ pretty much a track god, if you think about it. Many of the rules and restrictions that exist in racing today came about because of the GTR. It had such an advantage over 99% of all other cars on the track that it basically had to be banned from racing so that other vehicles could compete..... Think of it as the Viper of GTS fame. Unbeatable.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> Certainly would own anything on this side of the ocean. And with a few mods can run with just about anything. Sounds to me like jealousy....  The GTR _is_ pretty much a track god, if you think about it. Many of the rules and restrictions that exist in racing today came about because of the GTR. It had such an advantage over 99% of all other cars on the track that it basically had to be banned from racing so that other vehicles could compete..... Think of it as the Viper of GTS fame. Unbeatable.


I agree, without gt-r cars today would not be where they are at. 

History of the GTR.

_"In 1989 Nissan debuted the GT-R to compete in the JTC (Japan Touring Car) 
Group A racing series. The GT-R was undefeated in its first season. 4 years 
running the GT-R won the championship in the JTC Group A series, a record of 
29 wins out of 29 races." _ 

http://www.skylinegtr.com/


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

i own an r32 GtR 



Z06 specs

376 kw, 637 nm, 1421 kg kerb weight, 7.0 litre 16v bent eight, does the quater mile in Wait for it! 11.5 secs. YAY!

R34 GTR an old model so well compare both the stock GTR and the z tune.

GTR Stock

206 kw, 392 nm, 1540 kg kerb, 2.6 ltr straight 6 TT, 1/4 mile in 12.1 secs

Ztune GTR (nismo)
3525 lbs 500 hp 398Tq 2.8 litre inline 6. 4wd 10.1 in the 1/4 at the test track

Now, for something with over half the litreage, the skyline owns! you dont even wanna know about track results as the skyline Owns tskuba race way and has for for years, even when the corvettes raced on it. Oh and if you want me to hunt down the article on the Corvette vs the r34 gtr, then oh please get a life i am not doing it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

dales86t said:


> Oh and if you want me to hunt down the article on the Corvette vs the r34 gtr, then oh please get a life i am not doing it.



Wimping out on a previous threat eh?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

But the Corvette costs half as much as a Skyline of the same years. I like the Skyline, but they are almost in a different class off of the showroom floor when compared to most cars. Its sort of imbetween the high end affordable sports car and the absurd, "you could never possibly own one", class.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

errrrr we can buy skylines here cheaper than a brand spanking corvette, ahhh i love living in australia! there everywhere here too, r34 gtrs are starting to come in now and its good, we just got the brand spanking new skyline complied so i'll have a drive of that next week. its pretty much the same as your version of the new maxima/skyline range, im really disapointed with the look they gave it.

Nahhh not wimping out, you just have to see the ammount of Magaines i have to go through to find it! ill grab it later for yas all tho, ill have to sort through them, i do however remember that in a straight line it was neck and neck, but in the twisties the skyline owned it.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I wouldnt doubt that a Skyline could beat a Vette at all. The more I researched the Skyline though it got me thinkin'. I wonder if Nissan realized how much of a performance car they had when they built it. Mainly because they put a backseat in it, and a usable trunk. This sorta' gave it more of a up right seating position. Sort of odd for a car that is that sporty. Its really fast, but those things make you realize it is a daily driver car.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

intentionally the skyline was just a sedan, look at the gtst, the gts, the gt, the gtt, the gts4, gts25t and the executive r31s, then they made them into a car with power for the family man, then they delivered the race bread gtr that the average man could buy. i agree that the rear seats are useless, but just because it has 5 seats doesnt mean its slow.

In japan they have skylines as taxis, police cars and all.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

dales86t said:


> In japan they have skylines as taxis, police cars and all.


Lol, a skyline taxi would be crazy fast, man!..the rates would suck, though....


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

I WANT ONE!!! 


and they look nice too

Whats the reatail on one of those here in america? must investigate.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

chillow said:


> I WANT ONE!!!
> 
> 
> and they look nice too
> ...


http://www.skylinegtr.com/STOCKLIST.html


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

not really, most of them are non turbo skylines for taxis.

DANG! what if i told you i paid 9k for my skyline! anyone want to buy it? ill sell it to you cheaper by like 3 grand?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dales86t said:


> not really, most of them are non turbo skylines for taxis.
> 
> DANG! what if i told you i paid 9k for my skyline! anyone want to buy it? ill sell it to you cheaper by like 3 grand?


I would say that you don't live in the United States and you don't have to deal with the US Federal bull to import a car that was never designed to meet US specifications.

Which means about nothing to the majority of us on this message forum.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah, but i wish i had the ammount of zeds that you guys have around you, its so hard to find parts for over in australia, as it never hit on because we got other good jap imports. But i have a few friends with z31s and were going to start a new zed revolution, just so people know why the z31 is a good peice of machine. stock, i wouldnt consider it, but with the right ammount of money and potential 

Im sick of people telling me that it looks like a starion though. I get highly offended, the starion, is ugly. it looks like its been crashed into an angled wall, then kept that way. Next months the real test to see if i can get a low 12 out of my zed since ive upgraded a few things, mainly suspension and diff ratios.


----------

